# Any torn acl riders?



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

First week in Dec my daughter injured her knee at a dance recital. After a few days she was walking on it fine, but wasn't comfortable with exerting it.

With end of semester and she went to Disney for a few days over winter break she finally got in to see the Ortho.

Bit surprised but he said torn ACL. This will be her second, had the other leg done 3 years ago. No MRI yet to confirm, will have that done over Spring break.

But to my surprise he said she was fine to snowboard if she got a decent brace as long as she didn't go crazy. Luckily for her she is not aggressive at all and almost never falls. Just does basic groomers all day along.

That said, anyone have any experience riding with a torn acl?


----------



## supham (Feb 14, 2011)

Full functioning ACL replacement in my left knee. Right knee has had 2 ACLs 4 surgeries. I no longer have an ACL in my right knee and snowboard with few issues.

The key for me is to always keep my legs bent, which fires off those muscles keeping your leg firm. Soon as I get tired and I start riding straight legged, I'm in for trouble.


----------



## Noreaster (Oct 7, 2012)

ACL repair in one knee, articulate cartilage graft in another. Lots of physio and keeping muscles around the area in shape is the ticket. Low impact exercises only, elliptical and modified plyo. I notice that as soon as I let my leg workouts slip the knees get worse right away. Got lazy over the summer and I'm paying for it right now trying to get my legs ready for Alaska trip in March doing a modified P90X (it's been killing me). But as long as my legs are in good shape I found riding or even jumping was no problem.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Do either of you wear a brace on it?


----------



## Noreaster (Oct 7, 2012)

f00bar said:


> Do either of you wear a brace on it?


For a year after both surgeries on ortho's recommendation but I didn't necessarily feel it gave me more stability or protection. Lately I've been wearing it on my cartilage repaired knee as it's been giving me more problems but then I also have an early onset RA so that was to be expected. The ACL knee has been holding up surprisingly well and I find brace to be more of a hindrance than help for that leg.


----------



## showinuplate (Feb 20, 2016)

Yup! I'm 30 and tore my acl 1.5 years ago. Never got surgery since my knee is pretty stable (it has never given out). Occasionally, I have a tinge of super mild pain if I am sitting with my knees flexed and have my weight on my legs/knees. I did 3 weeks of lunges/squats/toe raises and then went snowboarding (wore a brace) and I was fine. Make sure the leg muscles are nice and strong - wear a brace - quit before you get really tired/exhausted. I also do hiking/backpacking and only wear a brace some of the time. Each case is different, but surgery isn't necessary for every person who has this injury. Also, according to my doc a tear is a tear - doesn't matter if it's partial or full. You lose that stability.


----------



## jayb (Oct 9, 2008)

I tore my ACL, MCL and Miniscus in my right knee snowboarding in February of 14. I never had it repaired but I was in therapy if for about 6 months to regain my range of motion. My ortho said to try to snowboard after it healed with a brace and if it was not working we would set up surgery after the next season. I wore a brace for my first season back. This year I stated to not wear it around my local mountain I do always wear when we do trips to bigger mtns and especially if I get in to glades. 

I am surprised she could walk. Ski patrol took me down on a sled and I was on crutches for for 2 months


----------

